# Death Matches? NHB? Do they exist?



## the real hitman (Nov 24, 2006)

I heard somthing about places that have death matches or no holds barred fighting...are there any organizations that still do that?


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

WWE comes to mind.:cheeky4:


----------



## -Lukas- (Feb 21, 2007)

If you're interested, maybe I could talk to some people, get you a match...
$750 000 cash sound appealing to you?



Let me know


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

First rule about fight club is: You don't speak about fight club. Second rule of fight club is.....


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

AGH!!!..WWE is killing me! Where do they get the nerve to call a match a Street Fight NHB and all they do is go as far as the ramp, do some leg drops and come back to the ring and fight again!...

but ya i was watching some seedy video the other day and it was supposed to be MMA but it clearly wasnt, i think it was human cockfighting, i believe it was either middle east or south american, most likely middle east


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

human cockfighting???? sounds gay


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> WWE comes to mind.:cheeky4:


same here

the wwe should get ban'd the people there r monsters


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

seriously; i'm sure there are places where rich assholes gather to watch people fight to the death. don't forget, we still have rampant sexual slavery in this world, so why not a few real fight's to the death?

you can get anything you want with enough money!


----------



## Green Scape (Nov 15, 2006)

pt447 said:


> seriously; i'm sure there are places where rich assholes gather to watch people fight to the death. don't forget, we still have rampant sexual slavery in this country, so why not a few real fight's to the death?
> 
> you can get anything you want with enough money!


I couldn't agree more, we are so sheltered, this world is truely f*cked up. Anything you see in a movie that is possible for a human to do, totally can exist. But besides the crappy movie market, watch some third-world country documentaries man, I guarantee you will cry or be absolutely disgusted and infuriated. Cambodia is a beautiful place, it has Angkor Wat, beautiful ancient statues, beautiful scenary, yet they have Child sex scandal rings going on, I saw it on dateline, 5+ yr old grls man, this scandal was run by a woman...  That's wayyyy worst than fighting to your death. My friend Thav said he went there and the gangs run everything, they pulled a girl into an alley and raped her in daylight, and no one said or did sh*t, cops were THERE but were to p*ssy-paid!! You got guys out there cutting people into pieces for sexual pleasure, man, hell yeah people are fighting to their death. 

Ya know, I wish there was a bounty group, not talking insurgents or anything, talking more like sanctioned revolutionary rebels, trained and formed by the United Nations, that just go out there and kill and catch these motherf*ckers, we all know it's going on, we have ideas where they exist, start rounding these motherf*ckers up so they can all burn in hell!

But yeah about the fighting, I can't seem to get Mortal Kombat out of my head when Johnny Cage knocks Goro off the cliff, minus the magic powers and mutants, highly motherf*cking likely.


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

the real hitman said:


> I heard somthing about places that have death matches or no holds barred fighting...are there any organizations that still do that?



What?!?! You've never heard of "ThunderDome"?!?! :laugh:


----------



## -Lukas- (Feb 21, 2007)

pt447 said:


> you can get anything you want with enough money!


750K cash...
I'm just saying, you can go a long way with that...


----------



## theara (Feb 11, 2007)

Green Scape said:


> I couldn't agree more, we are so sheltered, this world is truely f*cked up. Anything you see in a movie that is possible for a human to do, totally can exist. But besides the crappy movie market, watch some third-world country documentaries man, I guarantee you will cry or be absolutely disgusted and infuriated. *Cambodia *is a beautiful place, it has Angkor Wat, beautiful ancient statues, beautiful scenary, yet they have Child sex scandal rings going on, I saw it on dateline, 5+ yr old grls man, this scandal was run by a woman...  That's wayyyy worst than fighting to your death. My friend Thav said he went there and the gangs run everything, they pulled a girl into an alley and raped her in daylight, and no one said or did sh*t, cops were THERE but were to p*ssy-paid!! You got guys out there cutting people into pieces for sexual pleasure, man, hell yeah people are fighting to their death.
> 
> Ya know, I wish there was a bounty group, not talking insurgents or anything, talking more like sanctioned revolutionary rebels, trained and formed by the United Nations, that just go out there and kill and catch these motherf*ckers, we all know it's going on, we have ideas where they exist, start rounding these motherf*ckers up so they can all burn in hell!
> 
> But yeah about the fighting, I can't seem to get Mortal Kombat out of my head when Johnny Cage knocks Goro off the cliff, minus the magic powers and mutants, highly motherf*cking likely.



I'm cambodian. the child sex slavery pisses me off. The police is worthless there, fights would break out in the midddle of the street and people would just gather around with the cops and just watch. Children would just look at it like it was nothing. Prostitution goes on a lot too, i've been to kareoke bars there where the girls would be like escorts and with the money you'd get some action. 

when i went there i was a lot bigger than anyone else my age, i definitely looked like an american-which isn't good becuase i kept getting told by relatives that if i'm not careful someone would rob me or kill me. 

I'm sure in the country, i.e. farmland, they do that. sick world


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

This topic went from death matches, to rich people throwing down cash to see some violence, to Mortal Kombat, and finally to sex slavery. Odd.


----------



## theara (Feb 11, 2007)

Damone said:


> This topic went from death matches, to rich people throwing down cash to see some violence, to Mortal Kombat, and finally to sex slavery. Odd.


basically, poor countries have corrupt rich people that will do anything for entertainment

i remember watching some of wanderlei's early fight where it was bare knuckle and headbutts were allowed. Not really NHB but dangerous.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I liked Wandy's fight with Van Arsdale. 

Man, there's a Mark Kerr vs Paul Varelans fight that is about as brutal and sadistic as you can get. Seriously, I watched it once, and that was it.


----------



## Green Scape (Nov 15, 2006)

theara said:


> I'm cambodian. the child sex slavery pisses me off. The police is worthless there, fights would break out in the midddle of the street and people would just gather around with the cops and just watch. Children would just look at it like it was nothing. Prostitution goes on a lot too, i've been to kareoke bars there where the girls would be like escorts and with the money you'd get some action.
> 
> when i went there i was a lot bigger than anyone else my age, i definitely looked like an american-which isn't good becuase i kept getting told by relatives that if i'm not careful someone would rob me or kill me.
> 
> I'm sure in the country, i.e. farmland, they do that. sick world


Yeah man about 75% of my friends are asian, mostly khmer-chinese, they tell me awful stories all the time, especially when the oms tell the khmer rouge ones with the viet, man oh-man! I'm not cambo but I grew up and lived with them and can only begin to understand what they and all other races have gone through, and the reasons why they weren't just coming to other countries like America for the dream, but forced to escape to them. But the point is, if this type of sh*t is going on in the world unseen, then underground death fights wouldn't WOWWww me. :thumbsup:


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Damone said:


> I liked Wandy's fight with Van Arsdale.
> 
> Man, there's a Mark Kerr vs Paul Varelans fight that is about as brutal and sadistic as you can get. Seriously, I watched it once, and that was it.


wasnt that the one where he was headbutting him to near death and had his fingers in his cut, and the dude was trying his best to get away from that ring?


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

plazzman said:


> wasnt that the one where he was headbutting him to near death and had his fingers in his cut, and the dude was trying his best to get away from that ring?


Mark Kerr brutally beat 2/3 opponents in that tourney. 1 guy ran out of the ring. After watching that tourney, It is hard to believe that is the same boring guy in the early Prides.


----------



## Cohobow (Oct 16, 2006)

Is there a video of this?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance/search/mark+kerr/video/x1tj1i_mark-kerr-vs-paul-varelans

Kerr vs Varelans.


----------



## Pogo the Clown (Sep 21, 2006)

Good God that was brutal. I loved it.  



Pogo


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

robb2140 said:


> Mark Kerr brutally beat 2/3 opponents in that tourney. 1 guy ran out of the ring. After watching that tourney, It is hard to believe that is the same boring guy in the early Prides.


Man, I haven't even seen Kerr's other fights in the tourney. Were they as bad as Kerr vs Varelans? Worse?


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

Damone said:


> Man, I haven't even seen Kerr's other fights in the tourney. Were they as bad as Kerr vs Varelans? Worse?


the 2nd fight the other guys runs out of the ring before taking too much damage. in the finals Kerr headbutts the other guy repeadedly, basicly splitting the guys forehead open. It's very close.

He uses all the dirty moves American wrestlers do in the Vale tudo...Chin to the eye/cuts, headbutts, fingers in cuts.
He was a sick mofo, very scary man.


----------



## jehu pitchfork (Feb 4, 2007)

Damone said:


> Video Mark Kerr vs Paul Varelans - mark, kerr, vale, tudo, pride - Dailymotion Share Your Videos
> 
> Kerr vs Varelans.


that fight is not that brutal. it's definitely a nice gash, but ive seen worse in the ufc AND pride.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Wait, you didn't find that to be brutal? Amazing.

Smith vs Morris was disgustingly brutal, as well. Schilt vs Kharitonov is some sadistic shit, too.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

robb2140 said:


> in the finals Kerr headbutts the other guy repeadedly, basicly splitting the guys forehead open. It's very close.
> 
> He uses all the dirty moves American wrestlers do in the Vale tudo...Chin to the eye/cuts, headbutts, fingers in cuts.
> He was a sick mofo, very scary man.


This fight was crazier than the Veralans fight imo. If you can't find it on the net you can see part of it in The Smashing Machine (best MMA movie btw). That dudes face was seriously F'd up.


----------

